# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Problemi kod prestanka dojenja

## Strobery Shortcake

Tražim i tražim, i ne mogu da nađem ništa što bi mi pomoglo. Svi tekstovi i postovi o prestanku se odnose na to "kako se sa bebom dogovoriti, ako mama inicira prestanak". Mene interesuje, kad se krene u prestanak, šta raditi sa viškom mlijeka, kako smanjti produkciju (nigdje mi čaja od peršuna i kadulje i kako ih piti). Znam one klasične metode sprječavanja i rješavanja zastoja i mastitisa, ali bi me zanimala i neka pomoćna sredstva (prirodna) za brže uspostavljanje sklada smanjene potražnje i ponude. Hvala.
P.S. Izvinjavam se ako negdje već ima. I radi se o djetetu koje doji osrednje  :Rolling Eyes: , 3-4 dnevna podoja i par nočnih, ni puno ni malo  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Bitno je, ako postoji napetost koja ti smeta/boli, izdojiti tek toliko da popusti.
Oblozi od kupusa također
i čekanje
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2369

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Hvala kahana. Za kupus znam, i za hladne obloge, i za ne izdajanje, nego me interesovao onaj čaj od peršuna ili kadulje za pomoć pri smanjenju produkcije. Ne prestajem ja, ali interesuje druge  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

podizem,

mi samo prestali prije 10 tak dana  :Sad:  sve podoje osim večernjeg za uspavljivanje smo ukinuli lako i manje vise na njenu inicijativu. Ovo večernje smo ukinuli na moju inicijativu - i sad imamo problema sa uspavljivanjem ali o tome ću kasnije jer imam urgentniji problem. 

Za svog dojilačkog staža (2 god 8 i pol mjeseci) nikad nisam imala prepunjene dojke tvrde dojke isl. Mi smo se jako borili da uspostavimo laktaciju. Jučer popodne lijeva dojka me je počela jako boljeti trne mi lijeva ruka, boli me pod pazuhom. Nemam kvržicu nemam crvenila nemam temperaturu...samo me boli jako i lijeva dojka mi je znatno veća od desne  :Sad:   Sinoć sam stavila kupus malo je pomoglo ali jutros je ista priča. Savjeti molim zvat cu SOS telefon nakon 15 zvat ću našu pedicu ( ali i ona radi nakon 15 a prodojeća je). 
Da li je to uopće zbog prestanak dojenja? I da i u periodu kad je L sikila jako često ja nikda nisam mogla izdojiti više od par kapi razmisljala sam da probam izdojiti tu dojuku ali me boli pa me strah a i mislim da kao i obično neću uspjeti izdojiti ništa. 
Kojem liječniku se obraća kod ovakvih problema?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Momo, zagrijavaj i nježno masiraj. Tjeraj prema bradavici. 
Ovo povećanje dojke nije bilo prije? (mislim kod mene je jedna veća od druge stalno, nekad više nekad manje)
Meni se znalo desiti da imam takvu bol, ne baš pre jaku i da prođe. Ipak prepipaj nježno dojku, i obuhvati i područje ispod pazuha. 
I mi smo prestali prije 10-ak , i tek sad osjetim da me nešto žigne ili me zaboli u dojkama, ili bude neki neprijatan osječaj. Ja, kako sam iskusna mastitičarka  :Grin:  to odmah prepipavam.

----------


## NatasaM...

1. zagrij dojku prije izdajanja barem 5 minuta (ili ispod toplog tusa, ili stavi topli oblog, ili uroni u zdjelu napunjenu toplom vodom)
2. malo namasti prste da bolje klize (ako izdajas ispod tusa, mozes staviti i gel za tusiranje, on isto dobro klizi)
3. izdajaj dok ne osjetis da je dojka mekana i da nema vise kvrga
4. stavi hladni oblog do iduceg podoja/izdajanja (mozes i list kupusa: makni tvrde zile da ti ne bi stvorile zastoj, malo ga pognjeci da pusti sok i prekrij sve osim areole i bradavice)

----------


## MoMo

SS i Natasa havala vam puno...bacam se na posao  :Smile:

----------


## Asila

MoMo, koje su novosti? Jeli popustilo?

----------


## lasada

*NatašaM...*
Bome ovi će savjeti i meni trebati kad se odluči Lara na prestanak dojenja nakon 36 sati prestanka dojenja ja nisam više mogla izdržati kako su me pekle dojke i bile mi tvrde, masiranje i izdajanje dok ne popusti bol i tvrdoća mi nisu puno pomogli, možda 3-4 sata, pa sam joj na kraju ipak ponudila nazad dojku da ona pociki i riješila mi je moj problem napetosti  :Smile: 
I da skoro zaboravih napisati ;
Jako treba puno dana/ vremena i strpljenja dok te sve boljke oko dojki prođu, ja nisam uspjela to izdržati  :Smile: 




> 1. zagrij dojku prije izdajanja barem 5 minuta (ili ispod toplog tusa, ili stavi topli oblog, ili uroni u zdjelu napunjenu toplom vodom)
> 2. malo namasti prste da bolje klize (ako izdajas ispod tusa, mozes staviti i gel za tusiranje, on isto dobro klizi)
> 3. izdajaj dok ne osjetis da je dojka mekana i da nema vise kvrga
> 4. stavi hladni oblog do iduceg podoja/izdajanja (mozes i list kupusa: makni tvrde zile da ti ne bi stvorile zastoj, malo ga pognjeci da pusti sok i prekrij sve osim areole i bradavice)

----------


## MoMo

Asila, jeste, hvala ti puno  :Heart: 

Dr (nasa prodojeca) pedijatrica mi je puno pomogla. Rekla mi je sve isto kao savjetnice samo je dodala i izrendani ceoler pa se od tog napravi oblog. Pomoglo je  :Wink:  Prije 2 dana sam osjetila probadanje u drugoj dojci pokusala napipati nesto izdojiti  :Nope:  

ako budem potrebe opet se javim ovdje  :Smile:  sad me dijete zove

----------


## Gracy

Bok, cure,

evo ja sam prestala dojiti nakon 22 mjeseca. S obzirom da smo dojili na zahtjev produkcija mlijeka mi je još dosta velika i  2 tjedna nakon prestanka dojenja. Koliko dugo  još mogu očekivati proizvodnju mlijeka. Malo se smanjilo ali jo ga uvijek ima dosta.

----------


## Diami

Pokušaj s oblozima peršina, on je jači od kupusa u utjecaju na smanjenje količine mlijeka, pa bi ti mogao u kraćem roku pomoći. Samo obložiš dojke, ispod grudnjaka.

----------


## apricot

Gracy, kako se rješavaš viškova?
Važno je da ne izdajaš previše nego samo toliko da popusti napetost i stezanje u grudima (kao kad otkopčaš tijesan grudnjak).
Bolje je više puta po nekoliko kapi, nego odjednom veću količinu.

Mlijeko se može nastaviti proizvoditi još godinama, ali to su onda neznatne količine koje ne uzrokuju nikakve probleme.

----------


## anasti

već neko vrijeme razmišljala sam o prestanku dojenja. imam gadne pms-ove i jednostavno me jako iritira kada cica, do te mjere da sam počela imati tremu/strah prije dojenja.
dojio je za dnevno spavanje, tako bi i zaspao, navečer bi malo cicao, valjao se po krevetu i zaspao, tu je već bila druga rutina.
u biti su to bile jako male količine koje bi pocicao i ja sam podoje skraćivala jer nisam mogla izdržati i baš mi je smetalo, rekla bih mu da me boli i odredila neku granicu koju bi on obično prihvatio.
nekad sam mislila da ću dojiti i duže, nisam imala neku granicu, i ovo je i mene iznenadilo. ali jednostavno me počelo do te mjere smetati da dojenja više nisu bila ugodna ni meni ni njemu jer bi me jednostavno izludilo kada mu ne bih mogla dokazati da mi smeta i da mu ne mogu dati da cica koliko želi. onda bi on plakao, ja bi se preznojila od muke, on ne bi htio zaspati itd.
uglavnom, prije nekih tjedan dana uhvatila sam priliku za prestanak. uveli smo malo dužu rutinu i kad bi me pitao cicu ja bih mu rekla da nema više mlijeka i da je sve popio, da se možemo maziti. on bi legao na mene, mazio se, ispričali bi priču malo bi se vrtio i zaspao. i tako je bilo par dana bez ikakvih problema, bez problema bi prihvatio da zaspe bez tog dijela uspavljivanja.
pa sam pokušala i sa dnevnim,nakon što je i po danu uspio zaspati bez cice u ustima, i prihvatio je i to. i tako je bilo 2-3 dana. i onda je jednostavno prestao s dnevnim spavanjem, uopće neće zaspati. valja se i skače a i kad ga umirim vidi se da je blizu da zaspi ali kao da se opire snu.
i onda je prije koji dan opet spomenuo cicu i molio i molio.i plakao. i ja sam pogriješila. nisam mu nikako mogla dokazati da nema više mlijeka pa sam popustila i dala mu da proba. e kad mu nisam dala da cica koliko hoće počeo je plakati i zavijati. pa par dana nije spominjao pa je danas opet plakao i pitao cicu i molio  :Sad:  bilo mi ga je užasno žao, ali nisam popustila jer mislim da ću tako napraviti samo još veći problem jer ne namjeravam ponovno početi dojiti.
i sad ja mislim da je taj njegov prestanak dnevnog spavanja uzrokovan prestankom dojenja, i nemam pojma kako mu pomoći!
obavezno idemo na "spavanje" u uobičajeno vrijeme, ali završi na tome da samo malo odmorimo i da on viče da dignem rolete.
navečer ga stavim na spavanje ranije i zaspi do 19.15. i to puno brže nego inače.. i spava do ujutro kada se i inače budio. znači fali mu to dnevno spavanje.
ne znam što raditi..je li netko prošao slično?

----------


## anasti

Nitko?

----------


## Mimah

Nemam iskustva. Tebi smeta što ide ranije spavati? Čini li ti se da mu to dnevno baš fali, vidiš da je nervozan i sl. ili zaključuješ samo po tome što ide ranije noću? On sad ima 2 godine? Sjećam se da je moja jedno vrijeme izbacila dnevno spavanje tj. nisam je stavljala popodne jer bi navačer išla prekasno. Pa joj je opet jedno vrijeme falilo. Možda je i njemu ovo faza.

----------


## anasti

ma ne smeta meni kad ide spavati, uvijek sam pratila njegov ritam, pa i u rijetkim prilikama kada bi meni možda odgovaralo drugačije.
on je umoran negdje u to vrijeme kada je inače išao spavati po danu, i ja ga odvedem u sobu, umirim, zamračim, ali on neće spavati i samo se valja po krevetu priča, igrao bi se i onda traži da dignem rolete. i imao je 2-3 tantruma baš otkad je nespavanje počelo a to baš i nije uobičajeno za njega i čini mi se da je okidač umor mada možda nije tako očigledan. 
po danu je inače spavao i po 2 sata, znalo se dogoditi i da ne spava uopće ali ne prečesto. navečer oduvijek oko pol 8 krećemo s kupanjem i večernjom rutinom i zaspe do pol9-9, a sad ga stavim spavati ranije jer mi se čini da je umoran i da mu to treba, i zaspe za 15-20min. i spava do ujutro 7-8 kao što je i inače.
ma ja isto mislim da će ga proći, ali opet mi ga je žao jer imam osjećaj da je to baš povezano s prestankom dojenja.

----------

